Ask HN: Anyone else upvote HN comments to track comments they have already read? - zubairq
======
yesenadam
That sounds like a terrible idea, polluting voting on HN. I hope you are asked
or made to stop doing that.

~~~
zubairq
Thanks. Makes sense what you say, so I have written to the HN admins to ask
them to disable multiple upvoting as a feature. Stay posted here to hear what
their response is

